# recipes



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sitting here reading recipes & slobbering when I should be cleaning the barn! IWANTSOMEGOATMILK!! And my doelings aren't even bred yet. Yer all just too cruel! LOL

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Too bad We feel for you HA! course I have nothing in milk now either.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with ya too. No milk until spring here. Just one of those years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

And I am STILL milking! It will be a while before I can dry these does up, but man I am having fun making cheese!

I just made 4 pounds of feta this last weekend and plan to make a bunch of Fromage Blanc this weekend. Yummy! 

Sara


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm still milking away here too . I have 6 still in milk, although several will be dried off this month.


----------



## tiger408 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah.... ya'll are just not fair. I'm wanting to try making cheese... and have to wait until spring too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm drying off this month but have does due Jan. 1st and Jan. 7th so it won't be too long of a wait.

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I am right here with ya! I can't wait till my does freshen in Jan.



> I just made 4 pounds of feta this last weekend and plan to make a bunch of Fromage Blanc this weekend. Yummy!


 Oooh that sounds good!
Megan


----------

